# Pics of My JD



## Gboro54 (Feb 8, 2006)

Since I have been on here for a while and asking so many question...just wanted to show some pics of my JD(I am not sure of the sex as I am no good at sexing them so if you can tell from these bad pics let me kow :lol: )


















Sorry for the bad pics took them with the iphone


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

*He*'s a real looker...


----------



## oscarlover43055 (Jun 7, 2008)

Looks like he tried to have a Astronotus ocellatus for brunch.


----------



## Gboro54 (Feb 8, 2006)

oscarlover43055 said:


> Looks like he tried to have a Astronotus ocellatus for brunch.


actually the oscar was a temp in the tank(I found him in a smalltank at a pet store and my took him for a week just to hold onto him for his bigger tank)...he looked like that when I got him(guy at the lfs said someone gave him back and I felt bad for the guy...he and the jack got a long pretty good but I only have a 65 gallon so I could not keep him(just gave him the my brother for his 125 though)hopefully he will heal from what ever he went through before


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

I agree that he is a real looker. How big is he now and how long have you had him? Good luck.


----------



## Gboro54 (Feb 8, 2006)

he is some where between 8-10 in(it is hard to measure him he is not a big fan of the ruler,LOL) He was my first fish in my 37 gallon tank about 5 years ago. He was only about an inch what I got him, back then I had no clue he would become what he is today, LOL :lol:


----------



## MidNightCowBoy (May 7, 2007)

He looks like a beast next to that smaller oscar! Nice fish!

:thumb:


----------



## conoholic (Nov 12, 2005)

NICE MALE1!!!


----------



## Gboro54 (Feb 8, 2006)

Thanks for all the remarks and compliments...I always thought he was a male I just am not very good at sexing fish :lol:


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

Nice jack...he looks like a real brute! 8) 
BV


----------



## nothing else matter (Oct 2, 2007)

i agreed that its a very awesome JD :thumb: 
but anyone please explain how they know that its a male. please


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

Directly in front of his side fins... on the bottom os the plate that covers the gill inlet... This fish has a dull area... the dull area has very little spangling and no other coloration...

On the same place on a female fish will have blue blotches... spangles are the small oval'ish shiney spot which look almost metallic... females have blue blotches that are a transluscent blue which are refractive, but not metallic... the blotches can also be any shape...

This picture was taken with the flash on which made the body colors wash out but the blue blotches stand out (on this female)


----------

